# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  > [SOLVED] Apologies

## Doc.AElstein

*Apologies*

Hi	
I have had a short mixed “Forum Career”, which for various reasons is ending or will be significantly reduced.
I have mostly answered Threads appropriate to my limited knowledge, often harder, more time consuming, but requiring a fairly low Excel, Programming and Computer knowledge, fitting to my abilities.
Quantity, or rather Length, in Post size, rather than Quantity in Posts..(..or Intellectual content),   ... is probably my distinguishing characteristic.. Lol   :Wink: 
In most cases the newer OP’s I help do not know  what a Code tag or a  rep Button is.....

Despite these efforts, it appears I have achieved just now “Expert Status”       :EEK!:  
Assuming it is not another Forum Software Bug and is correct.....then.....

*I apologise for any insult, denigration, blasphemy etc. caused to the Many Forum Experts*  out there, who, at least in terms of their Excel knowledge and post count, I am not fit to *‘ comment* on their codes, as it were, ....  even though I do ... frequently .....   :Wink: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Lol    :Smilie:      Thanks to those who did rep me, the names shall remain secret.. -   to protect their “Reputation” ****

I expect I will not be around very much more, so there is hopefully no long term harm done.

Alan   :Smilie: 

P.s. ****  Just out of interest.... -  I can see the culprits that reped me. I was not aware that I can see those who reped others.. or can anyone correct me on that if I am, as often,  wrong ?

----------


## Pete_UK

Hi Alan,

Congratulations on becoming an Expert - the criteria (as listed in the FAQ) are:

*Forum Expert:* 360 days registered, 1200 posts and 600 reputation points

I don't know what you mean by:





> I expect I will not be around very much more...



All the best,

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Thanks Pete ( I feared it was the 600 that did it )- he that is responsible for pushing me over the limit was made aware of the consequences of his actions   Lol....




> ....I don't know what you mean by:...
> _I expect I will not be around very much more..._
> .



_.. nothing special meant there ( hopefully..maybe .... )  (. ____ And,  assuming I do not get kicked out, which seems fashionable, just now    Lol    )

_.. I know you have a Garden..
_.. well.. I have something like that, but a lot bigger   ( and a big bloody mess right now !! ).[
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
-  I really should get on with that now the _snow_ has melted.. and leave off my excel affliction / distraction ... for a few Months anyway..
_ And I only really started learning to help speed up an important personal Project, but got afflicted and distracted from it, as i find Excel cool / interesting, VBA anyway.... I need to get  on with that project also..
_ And I find my big "blogy" posts very useful for reference myself,... I have about as many as I can remember or access quickly, - I would get a bit lost if I have too many more... one reason I try to do them fairly "_ thoroughly!_" done , and keep the numbers down.!!!  . I find it a shame when a lot of great effort here gets “lost” down the list, sometimes due to poor descriptive titles etc...  I lurk a lot,- am a bit of a lurker,    and so is the wife , bless him.    ; ) 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Alan
 :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## protonLeah

Apologies?
After reading that post I had to verify that the Sun was still in the sky.  There's a kind of ominous darkness about it.
Apologies are usually offered when one has done something to injure or slight someone else.  I'm not aware that that's the case, at least in the public forums.
"...limited Excel knowledge..."(?): 
Who knows everything Excel, pray-tell?

"I expect I will not be around very much more..."
(very dark, that).  I hope you are in good health.

Post when you can, it's only for fun and recreation (at least for me).

----------


## xladept

Hey Doc,

That's a bunch of crap.  You're as good as many experts and better than some.  Your research into various aspects of Excel and the energy you put into it are appreciated, at least by me - and, it seems that Ben feels that way too. :Cool:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Thanks Orrin
That was nice     :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
*
( You know now have ruined definately your Reputation though* Lol... )

:_
-.....

But on a serious note..
While i am mucking about having a laugh in a couple of threads, there are some others doing 10 .- 100 posts to my one ! ( here and elsewhere.. ).. there is certainly a bit of a difference between an Expert and what I am ....

_....But like most of us I suppose. 

_....... _ja does what ja can !!  , when ja can    ( ........if   you can  .. can  !!!!!!! )  ... as long as ja can...._





> ...... Your research into various aspects of Excel and the energy you put into.....



It can be an affliction..... 
But there are worse... afflictions     :Smilie: 
 :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## xladept

Your posts are 2 orders of magnitude times anyone else's :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

Doc, I see no reason for apologies at all, and while ( I must admit), I sometimes find your posts a little on the wordy side, that is just me (my personality is "short and to the point lol).  Having said that, I have watched you grow tremendously in your time here.  I cannot comment on your level of VBA, but I have seen others compliment you on your code - and you would not have got the reps if they were not deserved, so the promotion is justified.

I understand that real like often interferes with our time on here, but we all have to do something to pay the bills.  I hope that your absence if from your own choosing, and that you can/will continue to pop in now and then to help us...you are always welcome and appreciated here  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Thanks Ford and everyone.*  :Smilie: 

I am touched..  
Now I think many can accept and agree with that ?! Lol.
My Things are long. 
Have to accept that as well. 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The “Apologies” were meant a bit “_Water Cooler_” light hearted.

*But* there are some amazing “code making machines” out there, and those that can Access the Forum are very privileged to be able to get such great help from those people. *Those people cannot be thanked enough IMVHO*. I will never achieve that, ( I am only an amateur  / Late Starter principally to help speed up a personal project ).* I* am very grateful when I am able get help from these *“real*” Experts. 
That is maybe the most off putting, when efforts are not rewarded, not even with a Thanks.. There are exceptions – I even got a Postcard of thanks in the letter Box once !!.., , And I find it a great shame when great replies are “lost” down the  list, never to be found, even on a Search, - so I try to offset that a bit by adding solutions, consolidating knowledge etc, ... etc...But I rambling long off topic again, sorry.....__

_.....I try to have some “Fun” here, sorry some misunderstand that.
There will inevitably continue to be many problems here, but one can try sometime to consider it a “characteristic” and it can be “Fun” to circum navigate them .. 

 But I do not want to annoy anyone frustrated there. For example, being unable to Access “being shut out”, for whatever reason, is the worst.
* Ford, How is your access by the way*, ? – I know you had great difficulties – do you still have them ?

_ .. I am still surprised with the Rep count. The people I help need so much help in understanding the most obvious Forum usage methods that I would never attempt to explain to them what a Rep Button is !!!!!
( Just in passing, I can tell you my “Family” members never have or would Rep me – I would in principal never allow that. Although we like eachother   :Wink: )
* _... Some Culprits are known*, - their REPutation will suffer appropriately  !!! ... LOL..Lol...   :Wink: 

*_    From Post#1 I still have that small outstanding question.*..   I can see who Reped me – can one see who Reped others?? 
Maybe it is an Admin Privilege.   At least if you can do that Ford, you can see and confirm that nothing out of order has occurred. The Reps are valid.......  if surprising!


Alan Elston
Hof, Germany

----------


## AliGW

I was surprised, too, when I recently became a forum 'Expert', but as it's just a calculation, as explained in post #2 of this thread, I didn't really pay all that much attention. I doubt there are many, if any forum members who have reputation points awarded artificially, but if they do, well that's their problem. Just because I am an 'Expert' doesn't mean that I am any better equipped to answer queries: I shall just continue to help where and when I can. I don't think you should feel the need to apologise, Alan, unless, of course, you are really fishing for compliments.  :Wink: 

Congratulations on your elevated status! You may not realise it yet, but it has brought you a little bit of power ...  :Cool:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Fishing for compliments? – 
That was a bit un nice..    :Frown: 
Sounds like asking for Reps, as some do.. ( But *I have no problem* with that  - that is OK - anyone offering free help has the right to do those sort of things IMO ,-  choose how / what / when they do things   etc..etc.. )
_... this is the Water Colors, just light hearted banters....    :Smilie:  :Smilie: 



*But I feel the power*  :Smilie:  Lol   :Smilie:       haven’t used the canned replies in Anger yet – probably won’t, or I will reword them , to make them more “Fun” ,  nice , friendly   less draconian 
 :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
Alan

----------


## AliGW

> this is the Water Colors, just light hearted banters....



This is light-hearted banter:





> I don't think you should feel the need to apologise, Alan, unless, of course, you are really fishing for compliments.



Spot the winking emoticon - it's a bit of a giveaway!!!  :Smilie: 

It's the Water COOLER, by the way, not Water Color (or Colour for the non-US members, like me). ;-)

----------


## zbor

I would rather Weather cooler

----------


## AliGW

> I would rather Weather cooler



You should come over here, then! It was scorching here at the weekend, but now it's cold, wet and windy.  :Frown:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

What whether  Weather    ever
Cool    Wink Wonk 
 :Cool:   :Wink:  Wonk

Wet Windy Wink Wonk

Rainy here in Bavaria,   :Frown: 
The Snow was Nicer and Dryer

----------


## FDibbins

> Ford, How is your access by the way, ? – I know you had great difficulties – do you still have them ?



Yup, still have them - this site is still banned by the state of Pennsylvanian, I cannot log on through the state servers  :Frown: 





> Maybe it is an Admin Privilege. At least if you can do that Ford, you can see and confirm that nothing out of order has occurred. The Reps are valid....... if surprising!



No, you can only see those who rep'd you

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Thanks Ford
Sorry you're"Shut Out" a lot
Great you still do so much   :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

Sounds rather draconian! What does the state of PA have against this forum?  :EEK!:

----------


## xladept

They, the bureaucrats, always know better :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zbor

> You should come over here, then! It was scorching here at the weekend, but now it's cold, wet and windy.



Same here.
Just wanted to go running outside
But looks like it's gonna rain so I quit.

20160531_171401-1.jpg

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Batman. I preffered running when the Snow was here. 
Don't mind it cold. 
 Don't like it wet.

----------

